# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Cheap cutting diet?

## Tay-boe

Ok. What are some cheap foods and recipes for some one trying to lean up on a tight budget? What can be gotten from fastfood places for those days on the move?

----------


## t-gunz

if you want cheap dont by from fast foods.

go buy in bulk. chicken, turkey , sweet patato, rice etc. and you will save. 

its not dear at all depends where you shop

----------

